# Free Quail in the LA/SFV area of SoCal



## JoshD (Nov 29, 2018)

My daughter raises quail for eggs & reptile food but we often end up with to many males when growing out for sale.
My animals can't handle full size quail. I live in Sunland (just N of LA) & work in the San Fernando Valley if anyone is interested in some very nutritious & free food I currently have 8 to many.


----------



## Squam8 (Jan 20, 2019)

I know this would require some extra work that she shouldn't be expected to put in/might not have time for, but I wouldn't be surprised if there were some homeless folk around who wouldn't mind the free meal. Just a thought. I know that might be kind of a pain in the butt though.


----------



## JoshD (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks, not a bad idea. 
We found these lucky guys a home in a pen full of hens.


----------

